# Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort Feb 21-23



## BM243923 (Jan 8, 2014)

Available studio unit with mini kitchen at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort Friday Feb 21 to Monday noon Feb 24th.

Good opportunity to extend your week 7 vacation by a weekend.  Only $200.00This is a lock-out unit and we will be the 1 bedroom portion at the same time.


----------



## cranberryamber (Jan 8, 2014)

Is this a first floor unit and how much will it be for the 7 nights
fcnana53@aol.com
 What is the sleeping arrangement? Bed ,sleeper?
Lyne Sharps


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2014)

The studio unit is for 2 persons ONLY --- a king size bed, kitchenette (2 burner cooktop, under counter refrigerator, coffee maker, microwave, toaster, LED TV, free internet, 24" table with 2 wooden chairs, full bathroom with tub/shower ....

There is NO SOFA, BALCONY, ice maker ... it is like a hotel room for 2 persons ONLY --- no baby, kid(s).

I rent these units all the time --- this is a GREAT area and no car is needed. Rent this from the resort will cost you $129 plus TAXES (about 14%) for each night. Most weekends there is absolutely NO EMPTY ANYTHING - esp during the winter.

If you are coming back from a cruise --- get a cheaper airfare home. No rental car needed here -- $19 per person is the shared taxi fare & BCT public bus is $4 to/from FLL. Subway is 1/2 block away - opens EVERYDAY at 7AM. Starbucks is 2 blocks away. 24 hour/7 day a week pizza is 1/2 block away. Sushi located above 24 hour pizza (lunch & dinner normal hours) plus another 25+ restruants within 4 blocks INCLUDING a very nice Publix.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Linda


----------



## cranberryamber (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there any stairs to get to the unit or perhaps an elevator. We prefer the first floor because we canniit do stairs Also how much is for the full 7 nights.
Lyne Sharps
fcnana53@aol.com


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 9, 2014)

The unit is located on the 4th floor and yes there is an elevator, it is a high rise building.

Sorry the unit is only available for the 3 days as my family will be coming on the Monday for the rest of the week and into the next week.

If the 3 days work for you let me know.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 11, 2014)

still available


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 22, 2014)

still available


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2014)

if my son were not flying down with his family that weekend,  I would grab it.  love the idea of a short trip.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 23, 2014)

someone must be in Fort Lauderdale for week 7 and want to extend their stay by a few days.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 24, 2014)

bump to top


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 29, 2014)

still available


----------

